# SB600 Flash Compatibility



## DirtyDFeckers (Dec 15, 2010)

Is an SB 600 compatible with a Canon camera, such as a 7d?


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Dec 15, 2010)

This was taken from the Nikon.ca website...  For the SB-600.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 15, 2010)

I dont think Nikon and Canon make anything interchangeable... I believe they go out of their way so that things ARN'T interchangeable.  Why dont you just get the Canon 430EX anyway?  Its only about $50 more but has a much higher guide number.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Dec 15, 2010)

mjhoward said:


> I dont think Nikon and Canon make anything interchangeable... I believe they go out of their way so that things ARN'T interchangeable.  Why dont you just get the Canon 430EX anyway?  Its only about $50 more but has a much higher guide number.



because i already own the sb600, and I'm borrowing a friends 7D to do a shoot this weekend.  I typically shoot Nikon, but my 24-70 2.8 lens has been damaged, so I'm going to use her Canon for the shoot.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 15, 2010)

Could you use it as an optical slave?  Not likely on the hotshoe, but doesn't optical mean optical?  I really don't know, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Bram (Dec 16, 2010)

Generally speaking Nikon and Canon are not compatible.


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2010)

You can use it on the 7D in manual mode only.

Both the 7D and the SB-600 would need to be in manual mode, so no TTL.

The SB-600 doesn't have an off camera optical trigger option, which for Nikon speedlights (SB-700, SB-800, SB-900) is called SU-4 mode.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Dec 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> You can use it on the 7D in manual mode only.
> 
> Both the 7D and the SB-600 would need to be in manual mode, so no TTL.
> 
> The SB-600 doesn't have an off camera optical trigger option, which for Nikon speedlights (SB-700, SB-800, SB-900) is called SU-4 mode.



So as long as I shoot in manual mode on both the camera and the flash, It will function properly?


----------

